# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  كيفية التعامل مع المنتدى (شرح بالصور)

## تجـــانے

*أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير ...
الموضوع دا سهل وبسيط للكثيرين ولكن هناك من يحتاج لمثل هذه المواضيع السهلة وشرحها بالصور حتى نستفيد كلنا فهنا كلنا (طالبي) علم ومعرفة مهما كنا نعرف ونفهم ولكن هناك أشياء قد لا نكون نعرفها أو أنتبهنا لها .

عليه قبل  أن  أبدأ أشرح حاجة في كيفية التعامل مع المنتدى سواء كتابة موضوع أو ردود أو رفع صور ولصقها أو تغير صورة أو توقيع  في حاجة مهمة للأصدقاء اللى بيدخلوا من مقاهي نـت   وعشان حسابك ما يتسرق منك في حاجة بسيطة ياريت كل واحد يعملها قبل يقوم من الجهاز وهي عملية مسح (الكوكــيز) ودي ما بتاخد منك أكثر من دقيقة ودي عشان انت تكون في أمان من سرقة حسابك أو فتحه من نفس الجهاز الي في المقهى بعدك .
للأصدقاء اللى بيدخلوا من متصفح الفايرفوكـس دي الخطوات 





واللي بيستخدموا متصفح الاكسبلوورر دي الخطوات





.

في البداية لكتابة موضوع جديد  على اليمين أعلى الصفحة 







وهنا تختار لتنسيق  موضوعك من الايقونات 



وهنا لما تحتاج ترفع صورة من مركز الرفع الخاص بالمنبر 
















*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
الصورة الرمزية 








ولعمل التوقيع ورفعه وحفظه 











....


دعواتكم يا صحاب 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياتجاني يارائع
ابداع جد مافي كلام

*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*يا سلام عليك والله موضوع مهم جدا
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
وهنا تجد الشرح لكيفية عمل عدة اقتباسات يعني بدل تقفل الصفحة وترجع تاني تضغط في كل مشاركة على أيقونة واحدة وبعدها تذهب للأخيرة وتعمل رد وبيطلع معاك كما في ردي المقتبس من مشاركات صديقي مهدي وصديقي نعيم عجيمي فلهما التحية 










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم ياتجاني يارائع
ابداع جد مافي كلام










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نعيم عجيمي
					

يا سلام عليك والله موضوع مهم جدا




*

----------


## سامرين

*تسلم تجانى
مجهود رائع ومقدر
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور جدا تجاني 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
وهناك من يحتاج لرفع ملفات مثلاً أغاني أو برامج و في الحالة ديمراكز الرفع بتختلف فمثلاً زي مركز المنبر  يرفع صور فقط و لا مجال لانك ترفع برنامج أو أغنية ومكن لو كتبت في القوقل بتطلع معاك مراكز كتيرة وتشوف المركز لو بيرفع صيغة الملف اللي عندك يبقى ماف أى مشكلة تتوكل على الله وتعمل زي مافي الصورة أدناهـ 




.......




و ان شاء الله تعم الفائدة 

ولو في أى عن حاجة بتتعلق بالمنتدى أو البرامج أو شرح طريقة عمل برنامج   أنا حاضر .
..
ودعواتكم يا صحاب 


*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*موضوع الاقتباس ده ما شغال عندى ليهو زمن يا ريت الاشراف يراجع صلاحيات اليوزر بتاعى  يا احباب.
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

تسلم تجانى
مجهود رائع ومقدر



أفرحني وجودك هنا يا دكتورة 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكور جدا تجاني 



الدلميت يا صديقي الجميل  
الشكر لك أنت أيها الرائع 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jamal Balal
					

موضوع الاقتباس ده ما شغال عندى ليهو زمن يا ريت الاشراف يراجع صلاحيات اليوزر بتاعى  يا احباب.




مرحباً يا صديقي Jamal 

كدي قبل صديقنا مرهف يمر من هنا ويشوف مشكلة الاقتباس عندك ، 1/ هل الأيقونة بتاعت الاقتباس ظاهرة ولما تضغط عليها  ما  بيظهر شئ ؟ 2/ بتدخل بمتصفح شنو فايررفوكـس ولّ متصفح تاني؟ 3/  لو قعدت في جهاز غير اللى انت قاعد فيو دا هل ما بتقدر تقتبس برضو ؟ . وكدا أنا بكون (قنطرتك لمرهف )    وبتلقى الحل ان شاء الله سواء عن طريقه أو هنا .


*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*هلا حبيب تجانى ..

 المتصفح الاكسبلوور .. و نفس الشىء من اى جهاز .. لذا اعتقد الامر من صلاحيات اليوزر يا ملك .. 

تحياتى يا رائع.
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jamal Balal
					

هلا حبيب تجانى ..

 المتصفح الاكسبلوور .. و نفس الشىء من اى جهاز .. لذا اعتقد الامر من صلاحيات اليوزر يا ملك .. 

تحياتى يا رائع.





صديقي Jamal 

طيب يا صديقي جرب غير الاستايل اللي شغال بيه دا ولو ما ظبط بتغيير الاستايل يكون من الاكسبلورر أو لنرى ان كان من صلاحيات (الادمـن) 

الاكسبلورر مشاكلو كتيرة وغالباً ستكون مشكلتك منو و إذا عندك طريقة لمتصفح آخر جرّب و أدخل من خلالو 




*

----------


## تجـــانے

*

تغيير الاستايل من أسفل الصفحة على اليمين 


*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*يا حبيب .. بدخل 4 منتديات صفويه اخرى .. اقتبس لمن اقول بس ههههههههههههههههههههههههه اشمعنا متصفحى هنا بقى ما شغال ........ و كمان ازيدك قبل فترة كان شغال تمااااااااااااااام بس ليهو حوالى 3 اسابيع كده الاقتباس طشه ... تعبتك معاى يا ملك اعفى لى.
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jamal Balal
					

يا حبيب .. بدخل 4 منتديات صفويه اخرى .. اقتبس لمن اقول بس ههههههههههههههههههههههههه اشمعنا متصفحى هنا بقى ما شغال ........ و كمان ازيدك قبل فترة كان شغال تمااااااااااااااام بس ليهو حوالى 3 اسابيع كده الاقتباس طشه ... تعبتك معاى يا ملك اعفى لى.



أبداً يا جمال ماف تعب يا صديقي 
بل أنا سعيد والله لأني حا أستفيد بسؤال زي دا والله 

يلا كدي جرب غيّر الاستايل اللى شغال بيهو دا يا جمال ولو برضو نفس المشكلة يبقى الحل عند (الادمـن)  


*

----------


## mosa2000

*مشكوررر  وربنا  يديك  العافية

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تجانى يا رائع 
كل يوم نكتشف اننا كسبنا رقما" فى المنبر
لك التحية والتقدير
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

مشكوررر  وربنا  يديك  العافية






صديقي mosa2000 

الله يخليك يا رب
 ولا عدمنا طلتك 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

تجانى يا رائع 
كل يوم نكتشف اننا كسبنا رقما" فى المنبر
لك التحية والتقدير



صحبي دكتور أحمد 

التحية والتقدير لك يا صديقي على الإطراء 
سعدت والله بوجودك هنا 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
وهنا كيف لما تكون عايز تستفيد من محرك بحث القوقل في البحث عن صورة أو عمل اسم مستخدم في خدمة القوقل 



وهنا الخطوة التانية عشان تعمل اسم مستخدم ما عليك بعد تضغط على اشتراك تملأ البيانات 






*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
فتح حساب جديد 
أو عمل ايميل جديد 
كيف تعمل ايميل
تسجيل حساب جديد في الهوتميل 













وبالتوفيق 
....



...


*

----------


## diaamahi

*شكرا اخ تجاني شرحك وافي وجميل بس انا مشكلتي انه ما بظهر عندي كلمة اضافة موضوع جديد بتظهر لما افتح موضوع (الرد علي الموضوع) لكن في الصفحة الرئسية ما بتظهر اي حاجة عن كتابة موضوع. بكرر شكري وارجو الافادة
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة diaamahi
					

شكرا اخ تجاني شرحك وافي وجميل بس انا مشكلتي انه ما بظهر عندي كلمة اضافة موضوع جديد بتظهر لما افتح موضوع (الرد علي الموضوع) لكن في الصفحة الرئسية ما بتظهر اي حاجة عن كتابة موضوع. بكرر شكري وارجو الافادة





سلامات يا  diaamahi 

يـلا لما تفتح القسم بتاع أخبار المريخ بتلقى الايقونة بتاعت موضوع جديد أو جرب تضغط هنا دا  قسم اخبار المريخ وعاين يمين زي ما موضح ليك في الصورة 

دا الرابط بتاع قسم أخبار المريخ 
http://merrikhabonline.net/forumdisplay.php?f=77



لكن لو فتحت موضوع زي دا بتاعي بتاع الشرح دا بتلقى ايقونة رد على الموضوع 
زي ما واضح ليك في الصورتين شوف الاختلاف 
























*

----------


## diaamahi

*مشكووور كتير اخ تجاني فعلا فتحت الرابط ولاول مرة ظهر لي اضافة موضوع جديد تسلم كتير
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة diaamahi
					

مشكووور كتير اخ تجاني فعلا فتحت الرابط ولاول مرة ظهر لي اضافة موضوع جديد تسلم كتير




في أى وقت  إذا عندك سؤال أنا حاضر 

و يــلا خلينا نشوف مساهماتك وبرضو حا أكون حاضر معاك 



*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
* لو عايز تصور سطح المكتب أو تصور صفحة المنتدى أو أى صفحة في جهاز كمبيوترك 
في الكيبورد في زر بيكون غالباً في الجهة اليمنى بتلقى فوق للأرقام تلاتة أزرار فتقوم تضغط على الزر وكدا بيكون أتنسخت معاك الصفحة المفتوحة وتمشى تعمل لصق 
















*

----------


## حودا

*مشكور ياراقي وارجو من ادارة المنتدي تثبيت البوست نسبة للاهمية
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*وفى اللاب توب كيف لانو ما واضح عندى حكاية التصوير دى
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حودا
					

مشكور ياراقي وارجو من ادارة المنتدي تثبيت البوست نسبة للاهمية




تسلم يا رائع 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

وفى اللاب توب كيف لانو ما واضح عندى حكاية التصوير دى



غالباً يا رياض كل الأجهزة بتتشابه في مواقع الأزرار إلي حد ما يلا لاحظ معاي دي صورة بتاعت لاب توب (ديــل) في الجهة اليمنى بتلقى أول زر (انسـرت) و بعدو (ديليـت) وبعدو بتلقى (برنـت سكرين) ودي هي المقصودة  زي هنا ما موضحة ليك بالصورة دي 



*

----------


## ود البقعة

*جهد رائع ومقدر 
يديك العافية اخي الحبيب التيجاني
*

----------


## ناصر صلاح الدين

*http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=473710349344162
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

جهد رائع ومقدر 
يديك العافية اخي الحبيب التيجاني




مرحباً يا صحبي 

و كن بخير يا  رائع
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصر صلاح الدين
					

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=473710349344162





حبابك يا ناصر يا صاحب 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
وهنا لو عايز تغير كلمة المرور أو اللغة أو تغير اسمك في ايميلك في الهوتميل 
اعلى في جهة اليمين بتلقى خيار Option
بتضغط عليه بتلقى خيار More option
بعد كدا بتفتح معاك صفحة فيها كل الخيارات اللي ممكن تحتاجها لعملية التغيير وكما موضح بالصور 



بعد كدا بتفتح معاك الصفحة دي و بتلقى الخيار دا كما موضح بالصورة 



وهنا في الاخير بتقوم بعملية التغيير على حسب ما تحب 
























*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*تسلم يا تجاني 
موضوع ممتاز جداً والله في اشياء كثيرة اتعلمناه بالصدفة والبعض منها بالاستفسار 
ومادام في استاذ بيشرح انا عندي استفسار كلما اكتب مشاركة لازم اختار الحجم ولون الخط الا توجد طريقة لتثبيت الخط واللون ؟
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

تسلم يا تجاني 
موضوع ممتاز جداً والله في اشياء كثيرة اتعلمناه بالصدفة والبعض منها بالاستفسار 
ومادام في استاذ بيشرح انا عندي استفسار كلما اكتب مشاركة لازم اختار الحجم ولون الخط الا توجد طريقة لتثبيت الخط واللون ؟





هيمو يا صديقي 

كيفك يا ملك و طلتك هنا أفرحتني والله لأني اعلم أنك ملم بخبايا و اسرار الكمبيوتر ، وهنا كلنا طالبي علم فما اتعلمه منك اعلمه لغيرك وما أستفيده منك يسرني والله 
....
بالنسبة لسؤالك يا صاحبي في المنتديات عموماً يمكن ان يتوحد الخط و التنسيق وكل ما يخص بالنص المكتوب ولكن هذه ليست من عندنا نحن الأعضاء ، فبمكن عن طريق لوحة التحكم الرئيسية للمنتدى يقوم (الأدمــن ) بعمل ذلك الخيار ، ولكن خيار مثل هذا غير مستحب لأن كل عضو يحب أن يلوّن بطريقته و لونه المفضل و حجم ونوع خطه الذي يفضله ، كما يمكن (للأدمــن) أن يزيد عدد الخطوط ويرفعها على لوحة التحكم الرئيسية  كما يمكنه اضافة مشغلات فلاش وووو الخ ولكن بعض هذه الخيارات الكثيرة في بعض المرات تكون ثغره وعااااادي ممكن يتهــكر المنتدى منها .
و ان شاء الله أكون قدرت وصلت ليك معلومة 
...
ووعد منى ليك خاص متى ما تيسرت الأمور ولقيت زمن أوسع بحاول أشرح طريقة عمل منتدى مجاني و شرح كيفية التعامل مع لوحة المنتدى الرئيسية إذا ربنا مد في الأجل و قدرت مع الهموم و المشغوليات أوفى بوعدي يا صديقي 

فتك بعافية 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*شغل معلمين بالجد

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

شغل معلمين بالجد





تلفوناتك عندي اتنين و الاتنين مقفولات !!! 

معروف انك ماسورة كبيرة
 أها تلفوناتك برضو مواسير ولّ شنو      
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					

هيمو يا صديقي 

كيفك يا ملك و طلتك هنا أفرحتني والله لأني اعلم أنك ملم بخبايا و اسرار الكمبيوتر ، وهنا كلنا طالبي علم فما اتعلمه منك اعلمه لغيرك وما أستفيده منك يسرني والله 
....
بالنسبة لسؤالك يا صاحبي في المنتديات عموماً يمكن ان يتوحد الخط و التنسيق وكل ما يخص بالنص المكتوب ولكن هذه ليست من عندنا نحن الأعضاء ، فبمكن عن طريق لوحة التحكم الرئيسية للمنتدى يقوم (الأدمــن ) بعمل ذلك الخيار ، ولكن خيار مثل هذا غير مستحب لأن كل عضو يحب أن يلوّن بطريقته و لونه المفضل و حجم ونوع خطه الذي يفضله ، كما يمكن (للأدمــن) أن يزيد عدد الخطوط ويرفعها على لوحة التحكم الرئيسية  كما يمكنه اضافة مشغلات فلاش وووو الخ ولكن بعض هذه الخيارات الكثيرة في بعض المرات تكون ثغره وعااااادي ممكن يتهــكر المنتدى منها .
و ان شاء الله أكون قدرت وصلت ليك معلومة 
...
ووعد منى ليك خاص متى ما تيسرت الأمور ولقيت زمن أوسع بحاول أشرح طريقة عمل منتدى مجاني و شرح كيفية التعامل مع لوحة المنتدى الرئيسية إذا ربنا مد في الأجل و قدرت مع الهموم و المشغوليات أوفى بوعدي يا صديقي 

فتك بعافية 




تسلم يا حبيبنا اوفيت وكفيت وسؤالي كان معمم عن الخط واللون مع إني كنت قاصد هل يمكن للعضو ان يثبت الخط واللون بإستمرار دون الحوجة للاختيار في كل مرة 
والله استفدنا كثير من تواجدنا معكم فلكم مني كل الود والتقدير
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

تسلم يا حبيبنا اوفيت وكفيت وسؤالي كان معمم عن الخط واللون مع إني كنت قاصد هل يمكن للعضو ان يثبت الخط واللون بإستمرار دون الحوجة للاختيار في كل مرة 
والله استفدنا كثير من تواجدنا معكم فلكم مني كل الود والتقدير




مرحباً يا صحبي 


أهاااا كدا يا صحبي لا علاقة (للادمــن) بالتوحيد ، وهنا ممكن تعمل حاجة وهي تكون شايل معاك (لصق) لعدة أوامر انت عملتها و في كل مشاركة تلصق بمعنى انك تعمل ليك مساحة فاضية كدا و تظللها وفى التظليل دا تعمل لون الخط و حجم الخط و نوع الخط و تنسخ التظليل وفي كل مشاركة تكون عايز تعملها تلصق أول و تكتب .
و عشان التظليل يكون سهل على مساحة فاضية مثلاً تعمل نقطتين و تعمل (space) بالمسطره و تعمل تاني نقطتين ويكون كدا في فراغ بين النقاط وكدا ممكن تظلل و تختار الخيارات اللي عايزها انت و يكون التظليل دا حايم معاك في كل مشاركة وهو متعب شوية لكن بريّح الواحد 
أنا كنت بكتب بنوع خط واحد بس ورقم خط واحد بس في كل منتدى بكتب فيه وكنت ( بحوم) كل المنتديات بنقاط مظللة ومعها خيار خطي  واللون و الحجم .  ورغم انها متعبة ولكنها كانت توحد خطي ولوني و تنسيقي لأى موضوع أكتب فيه 
لاحظ معاي في الصورة دي في (الويرد)  انا ظللت فراغ بخط المهند بالرقم 18 و اللون الأحمر ثم ظللت و نسخت الفراغ بين النقاط  



*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
أما بخصوص الفيسبوك (facebook) اذا أحببت أن تغير مثلاً كلمة المرور أو تعدل في حسابك أو أحببت أن تقفل حسابك نهائياً تتبع الخطوات كما في الصور المرفقة 

* بداية كيف تعدل في حسابك بحيث أن تسمح للزوار برؤية ما تنشره و كيفية تحديد من يرى ومن لا يرى 

في أقصى اليسار توجد ايقونة صغيرة زي (الترس) الصغير . زي ما موضحة هنا     

تمشى تضغط الأيقونة على اليسار و بتفتح معاك نافذة صغيرة  منها اعدادت الحسابات العامة و فيها عدة خيارات وهنا ممكن تعدل كلمة المرور و الاسم و بياناتك الشخصية  



* بتجي تاني تضغط نفس الأيقونة الصغيرة على اليسار بتفتح معاك نفس النافذة و هنا تضغط على اعداد الخصوصية وهنا بتقدر تعدل من يرى ما تنشره ومن يستطيع البحث عنك بايميلك او برقم تلفونك 








*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
أما بخصوص إذا كنت عايز تحظر زول و تقوم بعمل (بلــوك) وتاني ما يشوفك بتلقى على اليمين خيار الحظر تضغط عليه و بيفتح معاك نافذة فيها اضافة ايميل أو اسم فتدخل الايميل و الاسم وتوافق 




*

----------


## تجـــانے

*أما بخصوص إذا كنت عايز تلغى حسابك وتقفلو نهائي فتنزل تحت بتلقى كلمة (المساعدة) تضغط عليها 



بتفتح معاك نافذة فيها اعدادت الحسابات أضغط عليها 



ثم تعديل الاعدادات اضغط عليها 



بتلقى السؤال كيف يمكنني حذف الحساب وبرضو بتلقى معاه خيارات بتساعدك في تعديل وتغيير ما تحب انك تعدلو 



تضغط عليه بيظهر معاك نافذة جديدة زي دي 



ولما تضغط على تعبئة النموذج  بيفتح معاك نافذة  زي دي و إذا وافقت على الحذف كدا أنتهيت وحذفت الحساب نهائي وربنا يعوضك بواحد جديد 








*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
و المشاركة دي يا هيمو من بوست صديقنا مرهف 










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يشكي البعض من ضئالة حجم الخط
بالمشاركات
..
يمكن للجميع تثبيت شكل ولون وحجم الخط مرة واحدة وذلك من خلال
الضغط علي ملفي الشخصي ثم الضغط علي معلومات عني
ثم تثبيت حجم الخط وشكله ولونه
الصورة ادناه توضح

...





البوست هنا فى الرابط دا 

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=39228


*

----------

